# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  WiND και Forum CWN! Δηλώστε τον κόμβο σας!

## MerNion

Wind:
http://www.se-eida.gr/~cwn/wind

Forum:
http://www.se-eida.gr/~cwn/forum (*θα λειτουργεί σωστά σε λίγο γιατί κάτι φτιάχνω*)

Κάντε εγγραφή στο wind και δηλώστε τον κόμβο σας για να δούμε επιτέλους πόσοι και που πραγματικά είμαστε!

Αν δείτε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του WiND ή του forum, ενημερώστε με.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχει μεγάλη ευκρίνεια στην περιοχή της Κέρκυρας, οπότε θα πρέπει να αρκεστούμε σε αυτό προς το παρόν...

----------


## smarag

Καλορίζικο

----------


## MerNion

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22761

----------

